# 4 mice



## rosaley

I have 4 mice looking for urgent new homes they are all black and white they have all gone to new homes now

one is about 4 mothes old she is the mother of the others she was pregnant when i gor her

the others are about 6 weeks old i think they are 2 males and 1 female
Icant garentee the sex tho.

I live in desborough northants. nn14


----------



## purple_x

So they are all mixed together, both sexes?
Perhaps you could get someone to help you sex them and seperate the boys because chances are all the females will be pregnant now unless they are all seperate of course.

If I was closer I would take them.
Good luck rehoming.


----------



## Guest

I would split them now if you haven't already otherwise you will end up with a mouse population increase :s


----------



## rosaley

hi

no they are not together i used a forum pictures to sex them the 2 males are seprate.in their owncages

and the mum and daughter are in a diffrent cage together the one is definatly a female i saw the nipples 

the mother was pregnant when got her

I just warn people i am a novice so icannot say I will garentee the sex andi wouldnt knowingly sell a pregnant animal

from lildevilros


----------



## niki87

Have you still got the pictures? There are some very experienced people on here!

Can you travel at all?


----------



## rosaley

I cannot travel my husband uses the car for work

sorry I don't have the pics 
I have had lot of other animal in the past just a novice mouse keeper

i'm just looking for homes as i haven't the time they deserve to be handled and tamed 

i can let the cage go with the females but i would want some cash for the cage

is there any one interested 


lildevilrose


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse

We have a couple of mouse trains travelling up to Cambridgeshire in the next few weeks. I will try my best to arrange collection of your four mice on route.


----------



## rosaley

hi

that will be brill if you can. if you can give me some notice to
make sure i am in that will be cool the only day im not in is tues 


thanks
christine


----------



## rosaley

hi

anyone intrested at all they are lovely mice. only selling because i really haven't got the time they deserve to handle them.


thanks
christine


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse

Sorry for the delayed reply, I haven't had p.c access for a few days. The only mouse train that is passing in your direction is most likely to be happening Tuesday the 27th December. I don't know if that would be any good as you've already said you are out Tuesdays but they could be with you later in the evening, between 6-7pm.


----------



## rosaley

oh dear thats a shame i am away for xmas so i will be in wales then 

thanks for trying 

I am usually in in the evening tho



from
christine


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse

If anyone can get them from Wales to Bristol we can home them for you. If not, best of luck finding homes for the little ones.


----------



## rosaley

hi

thanks for trying folks i actually live in northampton area the mice will be in england . but we will be visiting family for xmas


thanks
christine


----------



## purple_x

Rosaley, if you look at a thread a couple below yours in this section you will find someone (username- bluebells) that takes in and rehomes animals and they are in Northampton like you are.
I'd message them if I were you as they may be close enough to take the mice.


----------



## rosaley

thanks for your help folks the mice have now gone to be reholmed


----------

